# School Required in Sharm 12 year old Ex Comes Back



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

OK I have a rather serious and urgent question I hope it can be answered concise or at least a link given to a former thread.

My 12 year is moving to Sharm with my ex :bolt: :fear:

1. What is the nearest school to Nabq?
2. What is the fee?
3. What are the travel arrangements and school times?
4. Do they have college?
5. When does school start and how do I register?

Looks like now I have to :eyebrows:

A) Grow up and take responsibility 
B) Get a hard hat :rant::whip:
C) Hide my girlfriends :behindsofa: :eyebrows:
D) Buy ear plugs :director:
E) Watch hell on earth be released :crutch:
F) All of the above

Only need to answer 1 - 5 about schooling I have lots to organise now but every cloud has it's silver lining I suppose :washing:

All I can say is Jesus wept :violin:


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

If you are serious, then try contacting busy bees on facebook. I know the lady that runs this school and would personally recommend it. 

However, please do not waste her time if you are not serious.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

did you use the search of this forum? I think you can find information there.


----------



## Kenners (May 8, 2011)

search sharm british school on google


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Schools are all sorted now for when my daughter and the dragon comes

3000 euro per annum

I am not a time waster I just threw down the cash all in USD


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Horus you are so wealthy - Oh to be you eh!!!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

samui13 said:


> Oh Horus you are so wealthy - Oh to be you eh!!!


I am lucky and was at the right place at the right time and can live off my interest

Union National Bank gives me something like 9.6% interest on my savings paid every 3 months

No need to scrap around in some crap 3000 LE per month job

When they handed over my certificate of deposit I also got some gifts of leather diary, calendar, key chain etc and when I go in I get offered drinks

BETTER than HSBC or Barclays, I transferred all my money over except for 10000 LE in each of those to keep them open and avoid loads of charges


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh I see Horus is a true Sharmer now...mentioning money at every opportunity just so everybody is aware of how much is being spent and how much they have! He'll be listing his property purchases soon!

Uprooting a 12 year old from mainstream UK education isn't the best of ideas though, Sharm schools are not comparable at all to British education. Not that it matters if they are going to be living of Daddy's interest though...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> Schools are all sorted now for when my daughter and the dragon comes
> 
> 3000 euro per annum
> 
> I am not a time waster I just threw down the cash all in USD


So how did you manage to get your daughter into an Egyptian school when she is not yet resident in the country


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> So how did you manage to get your daughter into an Egyptian school when she is not yet resident in the country



I wondered that too!
Egyptian schools are very quick to take your money in advance....
Pat.... we both know how our mutual friend was cheated out of so much money by one of the supposedly "top schools in Egypt"... on a 'residency' issue. I think her kids were at school about 6 weeks before 'paperwork issues'.
Thay'd also paid a year in advance, spent a fortune on uniforms, books etc.... and never got a penny back!
They weren't as 'fortunate' as Horus... and could ill afford the loss!!!

Horus.... I would have been very wary of handing over any money in advance to any organisation in Egypt....I thought you'd know that by know!!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

King.Tut said:


> Oh I see Horus is a true Sharmer now...mentioning money at every opportunity just so everybody is aware of how much is being spent and how much they have! He'll be listing his property purchases soon!
> 
> Uprooting a 12 year old from mainstream UK education isn't the best of ideas though, Sharm schools are not comparable at all to British education. Not that it matters if they are going to be living of Daddy's interest though...


Well the certificates of deposit here are flippin' amazing!!!

Never knew about them - but you can't touch your money for 6 months but if you need some you can have an overdraft on the account, failing that just go for a higher rate deposit current account at a whopping 4.9% interest rate its great as you can still pay your suppliers, with the 10% heck I can retire without lifting a finger 

Barclays does 11% but a bit scary locking your money for 5 years


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Horus said:


> Well the certificates of deposit here are flippin' amazing!!!
> 
> Never knew about them - but you can't touch your money for 6 months but if you need some you can have an overdraft on the account, failing that just go for a higher rate deposit current account at a whopping 4.9% interest rate its great as you can still pay your suppliers, with the 10% heck I can retire without lifting a finger
> 
> Barclays does 11% but a bit scary locking your money for 5 years


Do you know what the inflation rate is in Egypt? and do you know what it actually does to your savings? If you don't, I'd advice you to find out.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Not to mention the Egypt pound is just going to get lower...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Do you know what the inflation rate is in Egypt? and do you know what it actually does to your savings? If you don't, I'd advice you to find out.


Well i wasn't going to mention that better that he finds it out for himself as he seems to know it all 

Any one with an ounce of sense wouldn't put all their money into a country that is as unstable as Egypt is.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Any one with an ounce of sense wouldn't put all their money into a country that is as unstable as Egypt is.


Many businessmen have made millions by investing money in unstable countries.

There is still money to be made here.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Many businessmen have made millions by investing money in unstable countries.
> 
> There is still money to be made here.


true, but opening a savings account is not investing money


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Many businessmen have made millions by investing money in unstable countries.
> 
> There is still money to be made here.


Yes but any investment in unstable countries is always classed as high risk so just as easy to lose millions as well  and as just been pointed out opening a bank account is not the same as investing money.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Yes but any investment in unstable countries is always classed as high risk so just as easy to lose millions as well  and as just been pointed out opening a bank account is not the same as investing money.


for one here you can get cheap labour with no rights.

It sounds harsh but thats how it is, in a nutshell you are not likely to get 
harassed via dubious court cases and having to defend yourself by employing a 3k per hour barrister because someone who is playing the race card instead of admitting they are ****e at their job....

My background is construction and hiring people here is cheap. Obviously there are issues with laziness and you need to be fairly thick skinned to deal with employees but once you deal with that hurdle I think the returns are quite good.

Obviously I would never dream of investing 200k in a restaurant here I agree with that but it does depend how much you can afford to risk and what your background is.

It is not as if business in uk and rest of europe is thriving at the moment is it....


----------

